# Nikon Mirrorless teaser posted



## ahsanford (Jul 23, 2018)

FYI if you hadn't seen it:

https://petapixel.com/2018/07/23/this-is-the-first-teaser-for-nikons-new-mirrorless-camera/

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 23, 2018)

Thinner than FX mount = somewhat expected to allow for larger aperture glass. Very large throat diameter + a clear low light vibe in the ad plays along with the f/0.9 lens we've been hearing about. They also showcase a lens that is not what most would call tiny.

And either that mount's throat diameter is intergalactically big or it's a tiny width/height body -- the mount circle seems to be almost as tall as the entire body (sans EVF). 

One would guess it's a novel control set as that rear LCD looks like it eats up most of the real estate.

Also: a non-tiny grip.

All decent calls, IMHO, though I'd prefer a 5D control set (thumb wheel especially) over a bigger screen.

- A


----------

